# Tuning Option??



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Am just mulling this over currently, but wanted to know what the higher regarded tuning options are?

Currently running an almost stock car, with just a Miltek "Y" pipe fitted but can feel myself heading toward that slippery slope.

In previous cars (Audi's & BMW's) i've usually opted for a Miltek Cat-Back system & high quality re-map. My preferred tuner for the last few cars is DMS who are highly regarded in BMW/Audi & Porsche circles as a premium tuner, however they don't have a Map for the GT-R.

I've seen mention of a few tuners on here such as Cobb etc. but i've no idea on the major differences, quality of work & more important the quality of after sales service. DMS warranty their own Maps so if any defect occurs & a Mfctr declines to honour the warranty due to the Map being present then DMS will pay the bill & as you can imagine this provided huge peace of mind.

The car is already blisteringly quick, so what kind of on-roadf day to day uplifts would a quality re-map provide? How does an extra 50-60BHP present itself on a car that's rapid already?

No intention of going for big numbers as did that once before & it's a very slippery road, however a gentle breath that may smooth out any rough edges & balance the already biblical performance may be of interest.

Thanks in advance


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Get a Cobb and run differant maps ,great bit of kit


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

What are the alternatives to Cobb? Don't want a complicated & variable mapping set-up, just a simple plug & play scenario that i've been used to & am more comfortable with.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

The Cobb is great. Get a custom tune, better for the car imho.

And actually, the switchable maps might be more useful than you think. With the weather being so rubbish I have found being able to switch to a lower state of tune quite handy. Also, you can have maps for each of the fuel octanes, which is also handy. 

Using the Cobb is a piece of cake and if you do decide to install switchable maps, using them is also cake.

Give Ben at GTC a call, he is a very helpful chap and will answer all your questions, however silly they might seem.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yup, I had no intention of tuning my R35, having gone expensively down that route with my previous GT-Rs, but Ben Linney at GTC turned me back to the Dark Side and I haven't looked back since!

Cobb AccessPort is the name of the device and it comes with some off the shelf maps. Boosted mine from 512hp (with Milltek Y pipe) to 547hp with the "canned" Stage 2 tune, which Ben custom tuned to release 576hp, unbelievable response and much better driveablity.

You'll never be happy with standard tune again! Although the Cobb does allow returning it to standard tune for servicing etc.

Do a search, as you can imagine it is one of the most discussed topics on here...


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

COBB all the way! It's the simple plug and play solution you describe!


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

LitchField do the Ecutek which is suppose to be a very good compromise to the Cobb Litchfield


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

martin320 said:


> LitchField do the Ecutek which is suppose to be a very good compromise to the Cobb Litchfield


Yep, it does sound good, with Litchfields having a great rep.

But am I right in thinking you have to actually go to the Ecutek tuner to get the tune done? Or do they have a remote device now? I know there was some talk of them making one at one point.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Elliott_GTR said:


> Yep, it does sound good, with Litchfields having a great rep.
> 
> But am I right in thinking you have to actually go to the Ecutek tuner to get the tune done? Or do they have a remote device now? I know there was some talk of them making one at one point.


martin320 is just going "against the grain" as usual, his comments are purely based on what he's read as opposed to first hand experience :blahblah: He's probably just some geekoid sat in his bedroom tossing off, pay no attention lol

The Cobb Access Port is the only viable option when you look at the USP's

Scallable map tuning up to 1200BHP+
completely reversable
resale value
valet mode
TCM capability

No other tuning option offers these unique features, its a no brainer! :smokin:

Like the man Elliot says, speak to Ben @ GTC for the Cobb and Kev @ SVM if you want to take things a bit further :thumbsup:


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Alex i really can't wait till you bend that pile of shite GTR you have created
with your supposed 1200 bhp that your mate kk is building? thats when he's got time from you kicking his back door in


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

I disagree with the above comments about the Cobb being a no brainer. I have the Litchfield stage 2 and am really happy with it. I'm not bothered about map switching or any of the extra features offered by the Cobb. I know people who have the Cobb rave about it though.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

People harp on about Cobb and Ecutek when in fact what you have is a choice of two tuners, who ultimately get the same result. What you need to decide is if you want GTC or Litchfields to tune your car. Secondly one of these tuners uses a Gadget that does more than just allow you to upload new maps to your car, if you feel that device/additional cost is worth it then go Cobb.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Although i see the benefits of the Cobb system, i'm used to a custom map that just stays in/with the car & have never had interest in messing about between maps. A good tuner will upload code that can cope with differences in fuelling etc. thus removing the need for me to swap maps.

Do like a couple of the Cobb features such as the additional security & the ability to return the car to it's OEM map, however i'm sure any HPC will see the various code changes & thus know Cobb is/has been present.

Am gonna call both GTC & Lichfields today to get a better understanding of the pro's & cons.

Thanks for the feedback'/answers, time to investigate.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> martin320 is just going "against the grain" as usual, his comments are purely based on what he's read as opposed to first hand experience :blahblah: He's probably just some geekoid sat in his bedroom tossing off, pay no attention lol
> 
> The Cobb Access Port is the only viable option when you look at the USP's
> 
> ...


Alex, what's TCM capability (scuse me if that's a dumb question). I assume completely reversable is not the same as leaving no footprint?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

martin320 said:


> LitchField do the Ecutek which is suppose to be a very good compromise to the Cobb Litchfield


Cheers Martin, choice is good & it looks like my only real options are Cobb & Ecutek. Will be following up with both today.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

With either system the HPC will know. In both cases you are rewriting the ECU.

They are not as different as you think. You don't have to have switchable maps. Once installed you wouldn't be able to tell which device/map had been used.

The simple difference is Ecutek is done using a laptop at the tuners, the map is tweaked with the laptop plugged in. Once done the laptop is removed.

The Cobb is an iPod device that plugs in just like the laptop, the car is then tuned with Cobb plugged in. Once done the Cobb is removed.

The advantage of the Cobb is you can do the mapping via email (if you want a custom tune), so you don't need to travel to the tuners.

Horses for courses and as you say, giving them a call is the best bet.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Alex, what's TCM capability (scuse me if that's a dumb question). I assume completely reversable is not the same as leaving no footprint?



Both leave a footprint, any map changing on the GTR will be spotted, regardless of how its done. The extra power levels will be recorded, in addition to the ECU rewrites logged when Ecutek/Cobb is applied.

The TCM is the ability to also tune the gearbox, change the gearbox maps and perform you're own clutch relearn.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yup, on the fly TCM adjustment is a big Cobb USP. Until Thistle (Cobb's top coder and a GTC consultant) cracked the TCM, you needed a visit to the dealer to do any clutch adjustment via their £3k Consult 3 device.
Now, if you feel the clutches aren't engaging to your liking, you can tweak them live and instantly feel the difference.

Re switchable maps, if you want to get the most potential out of any stage of tune, you need to use 99 octane superunleaded (Tesco or Shell), but that is often hard to come by so you may have to use 97 or 98 instead.
Only Cobb allows INSTANT switching between maps via steering wheel controls to suit. 
Plus you can have economy maps for cruising etc.

Anyway, do your research and make your choice.
But this forum will be a better and more independent resource than phoning vendors obviously.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

martin320 said:


> Alex i really can't wait till you bend that pile of shite GTR you have created
> with your supposed 1200 bhp that your mate kk is building? thats when he's got time from you kicking his back door in


martin you dont know me from adam..pls keep your shit coments to yourself..
you dont know who i am or what my company is doing..
if you dont like alex fine. i have a business to run and i am a fully paid up gtroc trader pls respect that..
kk


----------



## Chris-GTR (Nov 4, 2010)

I opted for Litchfield Stage 2 which is the re-map, milltek cat back exhaust with y-pipe and performance filters.

The end result is simply stunning! I'm going to do a full write up at some point so I won't go in to details here but to say I was very happy would be an understatement!

I chose this route as I plan to have Litchfield carry out all my servicing and really liked what they had achieved over the years. They have a 1st class reputation and really went in to detail about everything I asked them. For me trust is a big thing and Iain at Litchfields filled me with trust from the first email. Nothing was ever too much trouble.

I did consider the COBB route and the sheer volume of COBB users shows it is a quallity product and should certainly be considered, for me the Litchfield route ticked all the boxes and I'm more than happy with the decision just as I'm sure I would have been had I gone down the COBB route. 

Which ever route you go you'll be amazed at the difference it makes to the drivability of the car!

:smokin:


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

I for one am looking forward to your review


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Chris-GTR said:


> I opted for Litchfield Stage 2 which is the re-map, milltek cat back exhaust with y-pipe and performance filters.
> 
> The end result is simply stunning! I'm going to do a full write up at some point so I won't go in to details here but to say I was very happy would be an understatement!
> 
> ...


Chris, would you be able to PM me or call me (will PM you my number), as i'd like to discuss your findings. Have just got off the phone to Ian at Litchfields & TBH i'm swaying towards either their stage 1 or 2 with Ecutek.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Having a unit in your possession gives you the ability to check/clear fault codes, datalog/display live engine data, switch maps/receive updates, remove/resell, with options to allow you to tune it yourself, service/adjust/remap transmission with more utility features to come and the addition of realtime mapping.

The man hours behind the development of the Cobb product (just me polishing/improving it has taken well over 2000 hours trying to anticipate every possible configuration of GTR so that all limits are removed which has been quite a task) along with coverage of all international markets, multitudes of cars running 10 second quarter miles and now quite a few running 9s with perfect manners and no loss of power even at low engine speed compared with the stock car, along with at least two US tuners running about 2.5 times stock power, with experience of the whole array of GTR engine modifications (from midpipe to strokers/cams/injectors/turbo kits, all of which rely on rewrites of Nissan's OEM ECU where it places limits in the way) assures you of a product that will easily keep up with anything you choose to modify, but the experience of which trickles down to a stage 1 or 2 setup.

There is a huge amount of publically available info/data/results on the Cobb product with all the nitty gritty of how it is mapped and every possible issue addressed in the NAGTROC forums. That doesn't mean you need that level of involvement if you want fit and forget, but the depth is there if you wish to get into it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

spot on thistle kk


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Chris, would you be able to PM me or call me (will PM you my number), as i'd like to discuss your findings. Have just got off the phone to Ian at Litchfields & TBH i'm swaying towards either their stage 1 or 2 with Ecutek.


err hello?! GOD himself (thistle) has spoken yet youre still not convinced? 

what else can we do to convince you? pay for it ourselves?!

This all seems very fishy, something tells me this thread was a foregone conclusion before it even started...

Can I get a hell yeah?! :flame:


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Certainly I'm not god, but it is nice as a developer of the product to contribute to forums now and again (less recently on here I have to admit with the politics), although I'll do that by pointing out advantages and features. You won't find me criticising Mr Litchfield in any way whatsoever and I used to tune using Ecutek's product for Subarus until 2003.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Absolutely! nothing against Litcho or Ecutek for that matter, perfectly good alternatives, but some things are made for eachother, like Vanilla Ice on Dancing on Ice the GTR and the Access Port were made for eachother opcorn:


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

So can someone explain to me, why the standard car can run on 98/95 fuel no remap, yet you need different tunes when you reprogramme your ECU with a Cobb ?

Also, if my car was remapped with the Cobb product using the same boost, ignition timing etc etc alongside a car running a Ecutek remap, surely there would be no difference ? And if this is true what does it matter what product you use ? Only who uses that product to tune your car.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I forget the standard wording, but Nissan certainly do not encourage you to use 95 RON fuel. If you see some datalogs of a US car running this octane and pulling 6 degrees of timing (where it already runs a few degrees less than a Euro car to start with), you might agree that whilst it is unlikely to damage your engine that the knock control is working quite hard. It goes into limp mode not far beyond that.

Using the same boost, ignition timing etc is an interesting idea that would apply if the same settings could be run on different engine management, but there is usually more to it than that. There are customisations to the boost, fuel and timing code in the Cobb product because the stock controls have some limitations I didn't like. They are more relevant at higher power levels, but still have an effect on a stage 1 or 2 map where without these adjustments you're either running clipped engine load (either having incorrect operating conditions looked up or depending on the closed loop controls to compensate for mapping errors) or have to lie to the ECU about the true engine load which can be got around but isn't perfect when you have transmission and other controls that work best when everything obeys the physics model. This is an element of the trickle down work I mentioned before, when you have 1200 BHP engines running your engine management you can't fudge these things. Going 20% over a limit you can get away with, going 140% over gives driveability issues that would usually have fostered more interest in standalone ECUs if it were not for the fact that we can handle these difficult control issues with our experience and customisation. The ability to reflash the transmission control module is one thing, but understanding from the transmission control module has greatly altered the way the engine control module is mapped even if the transmission module is left alone.

There are a lot of challenges to really understanding the GTR ECU. I would say that of course, but then look at the results from the product I engineer and draw your own conclusions.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ChuckUK said:


> So can someone explain to me, why the standard car can run on 98/95 fuel no remap, yet you need different tunes when you reprogramme your ECU with a Cobb ?
> 
> Also, if my car was remapped with the Cobb product using the same boost, ignition timing etc etc alongside a car running a Ecutek remap, surely there would be no difference ? And if this is true what does it matter what product you use ? Only who uses that product to tune your car.


Because if you want to get the most out of the engine re boost and timing, you can go further with higher octane fuel, but would be getting into potentially dangerous areas if you then put lower octane fuel in.
Obviously the OEM map is designed as a safe compromise that assumes the worst possible fuel and conditions.
These maps are for enthusiasts that are going to use the correct fuel.

You've just seen a massive list of additional functions that the Cobb offers over just an ECU remap, so yes there is a difference.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Thistle, so if some of the standard controls the ECU uses, you weren't happy with therefore using custom code with the Cobb. Would it be fair to say the people at Ecutek may of also come to the same conclusions and have some custom code themselves ?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Chuck, Ecutek have a number of custom code features in the ROM's we use.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> err hello?! GOD himself (thistle) has spoken yet youre still not convinced?
> 
> what else can we do to convince you? pay for it ourselves?!
> 
> ...


Far from it & TBH i'm yet to be convinced either way but am swaying towards the simplicity of the Ecutek route. Both products appear to give the exact same outputs & on road performance stats, however i can't really see any advantage with the Cobb if i'm unlikely to use the extra features it provides. I don't want to alter launch control programmes or clutch settings, i just want to turn the key, depress the loud pedal & grin.

Requires more research as i'm still undecided, but i like the fact i have a choice, but i may not want to pay a bucket load of extra cash for features i'll never use.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

You can't get a lot more simple than order a box, wait for it to arrive, plug it into the OBD port and wait 10 minutes and voila your car is tuned! :chuckle:

Datalogging and further custom tuning can all be done on your favourite roads whenever you feel like, no need to visit anyone.

On pure lazy convenience, the Cobb is unbeatable! 
Plus as already stated you can return it to stock tune in minutes (or is it seconds now with the revised software) before taking the car in for service etc.
BTW that is not to attempt to fool the HPC into thinking the car hasn't been tuned, but is so that if they need to reflash the latest software update into the ECU, they can do so.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> Far from it & TBH i'm yet to be convinced either way but am swaying towards the simplicity of the Ecutek route. Both products appear to give the exact same outputs & on road performance stats, however i can't really see any advantage with the Cobb if i'm unlikely to use the extra features it provides. I don't want to alter launch control programmes or clutch settings, i just want to turn the key, depress the loud pedal & grin.
> 
> Requires more research as i'm still undecided, but i like the fact i have a choice, but i may not want to pay a bucket load of extra cash for features i'll never use.


Would you like to remove the custom tune prior to a service so that the HPC doesnt overwrite it, and be able to do that yourself?

Also, do you want to be able to sell a large % of the cost of the Cobb onto someone else when/if you sell the car?

The Cobb is more user friendly for those 2 big reasons above as far as I'm concerned, notwithstanding the fact that power increases are similar for both Cobb and Ecutek.

Also being able to delete error codes like the TPMS one I had the other week is mighty handy too.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

My two penneth (admittedly, as someone running a stock car save for y pipe, so possibly only worth one penneth)

Undoubtedly, the COBB route provides the most features and convenience. However, the Litchfield/Ecutek route arguably provides better back-up if things go wrong. This is a consideration that everyone seems to have overlooked in this thread. In my opinion there's something comforting in knowing that you've got a real workshop to go back to if things go pear shaped, even if it is a fair schlepp away.

If I was considering tuning my car, I'd seriously consider the Litchfield options.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Not sure what you mean by "if things go wrong"?
If you're talking about needing to tweak/correct/add a new map, again Cobb is more convenient as it can all be done by email and Ben's email response time is second to none as many users on here will testify.

My car ran terribly (as expected) after the 1000cc injectors were added, couldn't even get me home from the workshop. But a quick idle and sub-2000rpm datalog later, it was emailed to Ben (from my workshop's PC, just downloaded the Cobb manager software from their website!) and he had it nailed within two goes.

Anyway, I'm going to shut up now, the OP can make his own mind up, but hopefully only after seeing both systems in action. There will no doubt be plenty of Cobb users near him who could demonstrate the system.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

mickv said:


> My two penneth (admittedly, as someone running a stock car save for y pipe, so possibly only worth one penneth)
> 
> Undoubtedly, the COBB route provides the most features and convenience. However, the Litchfield/Ecutek route arguably provides better back-up if things go wrong. This is a consideration that everyone seems to have overlooked in this thread. In my opinion there's something comforting in knowing that you've got a real workshop to go back to if things go pear shaped, even if it is a fair schlepp away.
> 
> If I was considering tuning my car, I'd seriously consider the Litchfield options.


This is a fair point. I'm no technical expert so am not sure i want the ability to tune my own car, i'd rather someone with far more experience & knowledge did it for me & thus remove the weakest link (me). Have been told that the Ecutek code isn't ever written over by an HPC (can't recall the exact wording).

Also the cost, am i right in thinking i pay £750 for the Cobb device & then pay for each map? What about a custom code specific for my car? Surely this can't be done if all maps are remote. How do i select the correct map & what are the options available?

Understand the Cobb is probably pretty simple to use, however not having to do anything is even simpler & in my mind the chances of problems are reduced. How can i do Custom Tuning with the Cobb?

As said, i need to investigate further & will speak to GTC on Monday to get a better understanding.

Anyone in the North West area with a Cobb i could discuss further with?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

w8pmc said:


> This is a fair point. I'm no technical expert so am not sure i want the ability to tune my own car, i'd rather someone with far more experience & knowledge did it for me & thus remove the weakest link (me). Have been told that the Ecutek code isn't ever written over by an HPC (can't recall the exact wording).
> 
> Also the cost, am i right in thinking i pay £750 for the Cobb device & then pay for each map? What about a custom code specific for my car? Surely this can't be done if all maps are remote. How do i select the correct map & what are the options available?
> 
> ...


we are gtc agents and can offer full garage facilities in shropshire
also i can offer a mobile service (to your door) to fit the cobb 4 you and show you first hand what to do and more so what you can do!!
we only use the best and that is by far the cobb unit imho kk

hope this helps,,cobb units can and are backed up by several tuners nation wide:wavey:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'm around Liverpool/southport region all weekend buddy if you want to see a Cobb in the flesh.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

w8pmc said:


> Have been told that the Ecutek code isn't ever written over by an HPC (can't recall the exact wording).


Interesting to hear that. We get very little public information on Ecutek for the GTR, and from the Cobb point of view designed a factory based flash using factory protocols and it all works well except when a car has an Ecutek map on it which caused problems for someone last year trying to put an Accessport on a car that was previously Ecutek mapped. It is something we just don't have to think about in other international markets, but the issue arose again today where a UK customer is wondering about using Cobb after what sounds like an Ecutek tune and I just don't know how it will work out as the ECU will be locked to Ecutek it seems.

With the AP, previously a dealer could overwrite your tune and then your AP would have to be returned to Cobb to be reset, but in our v3 mapping we stop the factory tool overwriting the flash when the AP is installed. When the AP is uninstalled you can then do a factory flash or Ecutek as the ECU is completely back to stock.

I would advise to check with Iain what the situation is for anyone with an Ecutek tune that then wants to try an Accessport or get the latest updates from the dealer's flash.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry, my wording may have come across wrong. I don't think the Ecutek code is locked, but was told it's never touched by dealers as their equipment can't access a particular level of the Ecu, however i'm sure certain equipment could access the particular parameters. I may be getting confused so please don't take my word for it.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> I'm around Liverpool/southport region all weekend buddy if you want to see a Cobb in the flesh.


Charlie, I'm in The Netherlands until Tuesday night but if ur about later in the week it would be great to meet up. I'm about 15 mins from Southport.


----------



## paparazzi (Oct 10, 2009)

Just stumbled across this thread....while it's undoubted both products achieve the same result, you guys have the luxury of debating it while residing in a country with well established GTR support and tuners.

Owing to my personal circumstances I would have to give the Cobb the edge.

There are no gtr dealerships, tuners here in Trinidad. Local nissan dealer won't touch the car. They're as dumb as nuts in there anyway.....

Cobb now offers gear relearn and tp and cc adjustment. Something you need a consult III for.

Our gas is piss down here. Cobb let's me log and sent same to tuners for analysis and custom tuning. I can store several maps for different fuels as I run on MS109 as well.

I can read and clear trouble codes and soon *fingers crossed* reset TPMS.

I suppose in theory I could send an ECUtek ECU back to them to bench flash for a different fuel or pay for them to come out here and map but practically speaking what sense does that make!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> Charlie, I'm in The Netherlands until Tuesday night but if ur about later in the week it would be great to meet up. I'm about 15 mins from Southport.


Sorry buddy, just seen your reply.

I am still available if you want to PM me.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Is cobb only enough?

Don't we need parts for tuning (I need only 100bhp extra atm)?


----------



## paparazzi (Oct 10, 2009)

^^ A custom tune or even a canned cobb tune should give you 100bhp increase at the engine but I doubt you'd get that much more at the wheels.

Quality of fuel would be a factor also. 

No parts necessary, but I would change the intercooler hoses to either samco or hard pipes to cater for higher boost. Your stock intake and injectors would suffice

Shoot Ben @ GTC a PM he can sort you out.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

using 99 v-power or 102 Aral in Germany

I doubt if the engine parts would hold that.

Like blow off valve etc....


----------



## paparazzi (Oct 10, 2009)

blow off valves will be fine. Mine's has an 800ps GTR with stock blow off valves


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi Chaps, I completely realise that warranty items may be void if they're associated with the changes (Cobb documentation makes that VERY clear), but have there been any real horror stories re warranty claims for innocuous items that have been rejected due to a Cobb map (or ECUtek). I guess any tranny related issue would be argued by Nissan. Maybe theres a thread already.
Presumably most do the business when car is out of warranty anyway?

Again maybe another thread, but do we think that the MY11 map or other upgrades will be offered as w friendly upgrade by Nissan et al? I've a reasonably new MY10 and although v happy with performance since I've had it ... it's intoxicating... never enough... 

Cheers


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Well the GTR has been out in the UK for almost 2 years and I've not heard of a single UK warranty issue on any cars, modded or otherwise, related to drivetrain or engine.

The only issue has been over popping bonnets....

I also know of 2 GTRs with y-pipes on, which have had tranny replacements at Middlehursts. So much for the voices of doom and BS merchants at the HPCs some time back.

That said, there will always be a first!


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Depends on the issue. If its a known issue or unrelated, I think within reason Nissan will still cover the problem under warranty.

A friend and member of this forum has had his bell housing replaced under warranty, even though he is running the same mods as me.

I have also recently had some issues with Error Codes and Nissan were very helpful (they are fully aware of all my mods). Although, in my case they turned out to be temp related gremlins.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

That's interesting, presumably the tranny faults could not be associated with a little more power.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

tranny fault is the gr6 fluid that is causing the fault.

I hope I can change my transmission oil into pentosinn ffl-4


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

There's a guy with same mods as Elliot who's had 2 warranty replacement transmissions on NAGTROC.

Does anyone know if all transmission replacements are fed through to Nissan Japan? if that's the case I don't see why it wouldn't happen here as well.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

transmission number three going in my white gtr - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club

Not exactly the same mod's but everything without doing the turbo's


----------

